# GA,GREENVILLE, GA-flat coated ret.-jenna look



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

are there any rescues we can e-mail for Oakley?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

WOW stunning, but I'm full  God she's so pretty!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

If someone can pull him I will commit to his adoption fee.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

emailed: Angel Dog Rescue, Inc. & Big Dog Rescue & Safe Animal Shelter


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi Mom*

Jessi Mom

I emld. [email protected]-Flat Coated Ret Rescue Head and also Patty McClain with Flat Coat Rescue who is in Georgia.

Waiting to hear if they think he is a Flat Coat.

When you say if someone can pull him you'll commit to his adoption fee, do you mean you would adopt him or do you mean if a rescue or person can take him you would pay his adoption fee?

Thanks for offering!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What about the Atlanta Dog Squad???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

I will email ADS.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't adopt him but I will pay for his adoption fee. I still haven't heard anything back


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jessi mom*

JESSI MOM

SOMETIMES it takes a day or so for rescues to answer or sometimes they don't answer but still rescue the dog.

I emld. Oakley to Atlanta Dog Squad and they replied back and asked for pics so maybe they will take him. If you wish you can email them at
[email protected]
and make your generous offer of paying his adoption or rescue fee!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

I will email them and let them know. Ok just email and will wait for an answer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good*

Good!!

Let us know what they say!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Atlanta Dog Squad*

Atlanta Dog Squad answered and said he is not a Flat Coat
so I asked if they can still rescue him.

Waiting to hear!
*
Jessi: Let me know if you hear from them.*


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He looks like such a sweetheart - if only I didn't live way down here


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Still haven't heard anything. agh!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Most Flat Coats are breed by reputable breeder and they know exactly where all of their dogs are. That's not to say one cannot wind up in a shelter though. Some people do break contracts. Maybe the breeder keep in contact with the owners. I don't know. 

This pup is adorable though. I hope this one has already been adopted...


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone know who else I can email? No one that I've email has emailed me back. I want to break this boy out!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He really is gorgeous. I wish I could help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

Atlanta Dog Squad answered and they are full and cannot take him


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Atlanta Dog Squad answered and they are full and cannot take him


That breaks my heart. I haven't heard back from anyone. I'm so scared for this boy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just don't have room.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I just don't have room.


 I know you have your hands full. Thanks for doing what you do. I just wish I could think of someone that could take this boy.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

He was adopted! He was adopted!!!!!!! Yay! I was so scared to look.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*

I emld. the shelter to ask about Oakley and here is their reply from 11:35 Am today

Karen, I have two rescues that have contacted me. I think he will be pulled on Friday. 
Thanks
Sandy Wood
Office Manager
--------------


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That's great. The have him adopted on there web page. Do you know what rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I know one of the rescues*

I know one of the rescues

Patty McClain in GA is one of them-she is FCR rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh no*

PATTY [email protected] just emld. me in a panic.
Meriwether Shelter contacted Lea and her and told her Oakley the Flat Coated Ret. Boy was never rescued!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakley*

*OAKLEY was pulled from the Shelter but now they DESPERATELY need a Foster home for oakley

Please contact Lea & Helene right away if you can help!!!!*

OAKLEY is picked up and DESPERATELY needs a home, please contact me or Helene ASAP.

Lea

Sent: Thu, Oct 29, 2009 10:51 am
Subject: Flat-Coated Retriever Mix- SWEET personality, Being rescued today and Needs a FOSTER/HOME ASAP URGENT -GA


Hi everyone- Can you PLEASE crosspost and help

Oakley a Male, Flat Coat Retriever Mix (pictures attached) is being rescued today by Helene- she can not keep this boy but is sparing his life by pulling him today but he needs a home ASAP. Can anyone help? He was set to be pts this week but is now SAVED. URGENT, URGENT we need to find a foster or home for this beautiful boy.

Breed: Flat-coated Retriever Mix
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium
ID: AC08-10-041 Meriwether AC
VACCINATED, HEARTWORM TESTED NEGATIVE * This sweet fella is named "Oakley". Oakley has such a sweet and well-mannered personality. He is such a SWEETHEART.....just look at that sweet face! Can you open your heart and home? Please hurry! This sweetie has been at the shelter since 08/10 is very urgent! 
AC08-10-041 URGENT! 

Helene and I can help with transporting Oakely if we can find a home. 

CONTACTS: Helene - 770-801-8798 [email protected] (Atlanta, GA- she is pulling Oakley today)

Lea - 727-243-2000 [email protected] (Tampa, FL)- trying to help Helen get a home for this dog
 
Lea Elise Swartz 
Broker Associate 
Beach & Luxury Realty Inc 
cell:727-243-2000 
fax: 1-813-200-1117 
e-mail: [email protected] 
www.leasells.com













=*


----------

